

Tell HN: I will design and build your MVP for $5,000 - 23andwalnut
http://letsbuildanapp.com

======
kremdela
I am looking for the inverse of this. I will pay $5000 for a salesperson to
find my first 10 paying customers. If the development cycle can be shrunk to 2
weeks, can the sales cycle?

Edit: I am serious. Please message me if you have any leads.

~~~
gbelote
Have you heard of [https://leadgeni.us/](https://leadgeni.us/) ?

I haven't used them myself but have heard good things. It might be helpful for
you, depending on what it is you're trying to sell.

~~~
kremdela
Yes, but they seem to focus on customer research and qualifying leads, not
actually closing.

The analogy would be hiring a product manager / tech lead to help define your
MVP requirements, identify necessary integrations and help choose a software
development platform, but not actually writing any code.

I'm looking for a way to find a commissions salesperson. Maybe I'm looking for
[http://timetohire.com](http://timetohire.com) ?

P.S. Huge fan of wefunder

------
danial
Here is, in my opinion, a better version of this proposition: $2,500 to design
and build your MVP, with co-founder equity.

Explanation: If $X is standard pay for a developer, you are asking for $X/2,
in return for founder equity. This gives both parties a stake in the success
of the company.

The developer is motivated to prioritize good ideas and the product person has
some assurance that the engineering is invested in the idea.

------
notduncansmith
Interesting, I've been working on a similar offering: $8000, from idea to
fully-functioning prototype and landing page. I'd love to see how well-
received your price point is - I think you could charge a lot more, frankly.

------
espeed
Since Saleem's limiting this offer to 5 MVPs, to cap off the summer I'll build
2 MVPs under the same terms, with a few exceptions:

* Backend will be in Clojure or Python instead of PHP

* $8,000 delivered in 1 month so we don't rush the communication

You can e-mail me via the address in my profile.

------
23andwalnut
I've seen deals like this posted on HN a couple of times. The major difference
between those offerings and my own is the fact that I'm willing (and capable)
of doing the design portion of the project as well. Let me know if you have
any questions :)

~~~
bshimmin
What's your capacity? Are you just looking to do one of these every two weeks,
or do you have a team? Assuming the former, it seems to me like an absolute
nightmare way to make $130,000 a year - assuming you were fully booked. Given
the specification stage of each project (which realistically is probably a
week of emails, phone calls, baffling sketches from your potential client,
etc.), it doesn't sound like you could really book these back-to-back anyway.

I'm also interested by your payment clause - are you really expecting people
to have paid 100% of the cost without your having finished the project? I'm
used to a half upfront, half on completion model, but it seems very ballsy to
me to ask for all the money when you're only half done!

Best of luck with it, anyway.

~~~
23andwalnut
It's just me and I'm only doing 5 of them. Regarding payment, it's the same
way I bill for my freelance work. Each week of work is paid at the beginning
of the week.

~~~
pbreit
After you max out the 5 are you still be available for MPV work? Can you give
us a rough cost in that case?

~~~
23andwalnut
Sure. Just shoot me an email and we can discuss.

------
scoj
I've thought of doing something very similar, but specifically for .NET web
apps. It's a good way to work on fun projects! Plus, you'd think that you'd
get more work afterwards from people continuing on the project.

Best of luck!

~~~
quaffapint
I was thinking the same thing with .NET, though not 2 weeks. Let me know if
you ever do it, would like to hear how it goes.

------
23andwalnut
This post has been penalized and I'm not sure why. It was at number 3 of the
front page and then it fell to 40. How can I contact a moderator?

~~~
greenyoda
It probably hasn't been penalized - there's probably just a lack of interest.
An article with 21 points usually doesn't stick around on the front page very
long, and it depends a lot on how quickly _other_ articles are being upvoted.
If you want to contact a moderator, the address is hn@ycombinator.com.

~~~
23andwalnut
It was. I already talked to Daniel (moderator) about it. It had 19 of the 21
points in the first 20 minutes.

------
leesalminen
Just curious, is that 23rd and Walnut in Boulder?

------
sandman83
as danial alluded to earlier, what is your opinion on taking stake in the MVP
being built? so that both parties are invested in the success of the MVP, post
2 weeks?

------
vishalzone2002
is there any discount you can provide for a non-profit idea?

~~~
23andwalnut
It's possible, but not much of a discount given the already low price point.
Shoot me an email with the idea and we can discuss.

